# Kindle from Amazon



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone purchased a Kinder from Amazon from Cyprus and if so were there any difficulties in obtaining books for same due to copyright problems etc.?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

cardio said:


> Has anyone purchased a Kinder from Amazon from Cyprus and if so were there any difficulties in obtaining books for same due to copyright problems etc.?


Hi, we have a Kinder reader, granted not in Cyprus yet, but my understanding is that if you purchase the e-books through the Kinder store you are covered under copyright laws where ever you are, if you try and download e-books onto the kinder this maybe different.

Steve


----------

